
Eyeing oilfields, U.S. aims to reinforce position in Syria: official - nwrk
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-syria-security-usa-pentagon/eyeing-oilfields-u-s-aims-to-reinforce-position-in-syria-official-idUSKBN1X32QN
======
sawaruna
Maybe future wars will be found for the the best wind turbine plains.

~~~
rogerkirkness
The difference is that wind isn't zero sum, so it would require way more
energy use than we currently require. I'm more excited about the concept of
being able to use energy "inefficiently" (because it's clean, so, no
downside).

